# IE "Research" Add-on, Is it Safe ?



## Meztiso

While troubleshooting a problem with uTube, I just discovered an Add-on to IE that has no "Publisher" or "File" associated with it. It's "Type" is a "Browser Extension".

Found a link here that says it is something installed by Windows Office 2003. I do have Office 2003 installed.

Any help, info, opinions on this appreciated. Personally I'd like to get rid of it, even if it is "safe", but would like to know the consequences of it's removal first.

/rant begins

I just hate it when Microsoft does this, having programs, files, whatever and then failing to identify them as Microsoft. The "blank space" is a red-flag, and it is very frustrating to get concerned and then find out it is an MS thing. I don't like it when 3rd Party Apps fail to completely identify themselves, it's even worse when MS does it. I hold them to a higher standard.
/end rant

Thanks in advance,

Meztiso


----------



## bat21

I consider absolutely no add-ons safe until some time has elapsed and thousands of other users have bore out the add-ons possible spyware issues (if any) - this is the safe way to go - when In doubt there is a doubt.


----------



## Glaswegian

Mez

This is generally regarded as safe. You won't find any analysts at this forum or any other I know removing this item. It may not be necessary, but we don't consider it malware or spyware. And another reason I use Firefox...


----------



## Meztiso

Thanks Glas. I really didn't think it was "unsafe", but the lack of MS being listed as the Publisher caused me some concern.

Do you (or anyone else) have ANY idea what it might be. Is it (probably) one a "class" of similar Add-Ons, and so is your opinion "general" ?

Personally I want to kill it, but would like to know for sure what it is, what it does, and what the consequences of zapping it may be.

Any suggestions on how to find out ?

TIA


Mez


----------



## jbrickman0000

I don't know what it is, but I do know this: if it is disabled, IE7 speed will triple. I have been looking for a way to remove it for months.

J.E.B.


----------

